# Exporting Notes and Marks from Kindle for iOS?



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Is there any way to do this? I want to use Kindle for iPad for my first read of my novel draft, and I'm sure I'll make lots of notes. Any way to export them to a text file? I've made a couple of test notes, and I can't figure out any way to do it. Or am I just being dense?

Thanks!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

I'm not sure about the iPad, but I know it's not possible on the iPhone. It's a feature I would love, though. I don't know about others, but like to take notes when I'm reviewing a book.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Drat! If it's not possible on the iPhone, then it's not possible on the iPad either. Oh well. Thanks!


----------

